# Please, prayers for my Bruce



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all, it's me again with a request. Bruce has taken another turn for the worse and this time he's not coming out of it as he has in the past. He's dropped a lot of weight, we are having to syringe feed him and up his medications. He's pretty much been staying in his bed. My eyes are so swollen from crying, they are slits. I've been praying to God for guidance and intervention for my sweet boy.

What I want to ask of you wonderful Chi lovers is to please include Brucie in your prayers. 

My husband and I cannot have children and Brucie is very much my baby. His whole life with us has been such a gift and has made me a better person. His devotion to me has me baffled as I am so undeserving of it. At this point I'm not sure what is going to happen. I would still, more than anything, want to get him to the U of TN for treatment. Our financial problems are keeping Bruce from what he deserves and for that I am disgusted with myself. But I am determined to lean on God and ask for Him to show me the way.

So I'll cut off my post here as I could ramble on for days...I haven't slept except for a couple of hours yesterday.

I came here for support because I know that you are the amazing people who know how much love there is in a relationship with a Chi. How beautiful their little spirits are and how enormous their hearts are.

and for anyone who isn't familiar with Bruce's story and would like to know more here are a couple of links relating to this:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40542
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40910

Thanks friends
-Beth


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww im so sorry for you bruce is in my prayers and thoughts xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am heartsick to hear this. I was soooo hoping that Bruce would hold on until you could get him to the Univ of TN for his liver shunt surgery. What a crappy role of the dice he got. He is a lucky boy to have you and your hubby to watch over him. I am praying that he will make a turnaround. You have all my good thoughts and I am pulling for him. He is such a special, sweet boy and he is needed HERE. God, please let him stay.

Brodysmom


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Bruce....I hope you will get well soon....


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

you are in our prayers!!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you so much, I am truly grateful for your prayers.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I am praying for Bruce as I write these words.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I am definitely keeping Bruce in my prayers. You are a wonderful mother to him, which is why he's so devoted to you.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

This is very disheartening.

I'm about to take Stella for her evening walk, 
and I will spend the entire time praying for little Bruce !


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

*Tricia* said:


> I am definitely keeping Bruce in my prayers. You are a wonderful mother to him, which is why he's so devoted to you.


Thank you, oh that got me crying again! I really needed to hear that, even though I don't feel like much a wonderful mother right now. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

jazzman said:


> This is very disheartening.
> 
> I'm about to take Stella for her evening walk,
> and I will spend the entire time praying for little Bruce !


Thank you so much, that means more than you know. You are all such wonderful wonderful friends, I am full tilt crying again.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I just read the other two threads that you posted. I didn't even know this was going on with Bruce. Believe me... after the whole ordeal we've been going through with Shiloh I completely understand what you are going through right now. It's really hard seeing your fur baby not their normal self... especially health wise. I hope things start to look up with Bruce. He sounds like a fighter. Stay strong! You and Bruce are in my thoughts. Sending lots of positive vibes your way. Please keep us posted. I know how tough it can be but just keep thinking positive... it helps.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

You both are in my thoughts and prayers. (((Hugs)))


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am so sorry. I don't even have words. What can we do??? You are a great Mom and I know you are feeling awful right now but you are doing the best you can do. I just sent you a pm.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am So sorry about Bruce. I will keep him my Prayers.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awww Beth, I am so sorry to hear this, it breaks my heart. Bruce is always in my thoughts and he will be in my prayers as well. (((((HUGS))))) to you all. He is a strong little man and I hope he can pull out of this. I have faith that he will. Keep us updatd on him. Puppy licks from Zoey to Bruce as well. Kay & Zoey


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll send some positive energy his way. 

I hope he'll hang on and get better!.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am praying big time over here for Bruce, we can't have kids either and we know exactly what you mean about him being your baby! Hang in the sweetie, we are lifting you and Bruce up in prayers!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Prayers being sent y'alls way...sorry to hear about Bruce.


----------



## ToyYoda (Jun 30, 2009)

*Prayers!!!*

I will definitely keep sweet Bruce in my thoughts and prayers. I also pray that God will put a peace and calmness over your life. I pray that Bruce will bounce back from this, stronger and better than ever!

:angel11:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am praying for Bruce and I* am also praying for you.You are so sweet to love him and bring him through this lean on Jesus and he will help.Your love is helping bring him through it all so keep on loving him.


----------



## OhRiley (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry!! I've been there and it's horrible and there are just no words adequate enough to help. You and little Brucie are at the top of my prayer list!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Please fight it Bruce, stay here with your mommie and daddie. They need you more here, please stay strong and fight it. I hope my prayers reach you!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

You are all so wonderful and I am so thankful to have such a kind, caring and loving group of friends. 

I am forever thankful to you all for your prayers and good thoughts. You know, I got Bruce in March of 2008. My heart was aching and empty after the loss of my precious house bunnies. They had both died of heart failure not far apart from each other and at that time we were better able to provide them with as much treatment as possible, but with heart failure it's tricky and our efforts proved futile. I told myself then that it would be a very long time before I would ever have another bun. But I felt empty, I had no little fur baby to care for. Then I came across the woman who had bought Bruce from a breeder and found she couldn't keep him. He was and still is my blessing. My life changed so wonderfully when he came along. I became a life-long Chi fan. I fell in love with my little man. 

When he was feeling well, Bruce was always by my side (in my arms is more like it). He would howl and yodel for me when I came home, even if I'd only been gone for a few minutes. He would lay beside me on my pillow in the evening and would paw at my chin til I played "bitey fingers" with him. His eyes were always on me, making sure I was still there even in a room full of company. My sweet boy is only a bit over a year old. I'm not ready to let him go. I don't want to.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Bruce deserves the chance at a long healthy life with you and your hubby!!! Lots and lots of prayers coming your way. btw, your little Lola reminds my so much of Lily!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

It sounds like Bruce has added so much into your life, and vice versa. All my prayers to you and Bruce that he has a turn around and he will be healthy again. Just by looking at his photos you can see what a sweet little man he is. xoxo


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I spend so much time looking at your signature picture everytime it comes up.
They are so precious and gorgeous and perfect.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

> Bruce deserves the chance at a long healthy life with you and your hubby!!! Lots and lots of prayers coming your way. btw, your little Lola reminds my so much of Lily!


Your absolutely right Ann, he definitely does. And I've thought that about Lily and Lola before too, I've always loved looking at little Lily pics.





> It sounds like Bruce has added so much into your life, and vice versa. All my prayers to you and Bruce that he has a turn around and he will be healthy again. Just by looking at his photos you can see what a sweet little man he is. xoxo


Thank you Rochelle, he is very much my "sweet lil' potato head", he loves all people too! He'd always welcome visitors like they were royalty and then promptly offer himself up for an ear scratch. 





> I spend so much time looking at your signature picture everytime it comes up.
> They are so precious and gorgeous and perfect.


Thank you so much that is such a nice compliment to my little babies. They love each other quite a bit, Lola has been keeping an eye on her boy. I can see it weighing on her a little bit. She's been going a mile a minute since we brought her home last year, Bruce being sick is the first time I've seen her slow down a little bit.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Bruce, you and your husband are all in my prayers. Bruce is so very lucky to have such a wonderful, loving family. 


*hugs to all of you*


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about Bruce. Your little boy will be in my prayers every day and every night.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I will light a candle now and send healing to Bruce and yourself. 
Take care and remember we are thinking of you both.

x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry your Bruce is having health problems.  I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers. Get well soon Bruce!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I hope things improve for Bruce!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

We send our love and prayers his way. I am so sorry that he is having a hard time and I know how hard this is for you. Our thoughts are with you....


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Your little guy sounds like a tough one. We all hope he will outsmart everyone and get well soon. Please try to keep positive thoughts even though it may be the hardest thing you have to do right now. Just keep loving him with all your heart. You are a great mommy, Bruce is very lucky to have you as his mommy. I will hug my guys a little more today while I pray for your little guy. Bless you both!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry. We're sending positive thoughts to you and Bruce. Bella and I send hugs too. You are a loving mommy to Bruce, and he knows you are doing all you can to help him. We're here for you.

Please check out this organization that may be able offer financial assistance for Bruce's medical care: http://thepetfund.com/default.htm


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thinking of you,it's such a hard time for you and Hubby.XXXX


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

poor little bruce, he is lucky to have a strong supportive family. I'm praying he pulls through, positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will send all of my prayers for you and Bruce.

I'm not sure if this is the right time to be asking you this, but how did all of this lead up to this? The reason why I'm asking is that Lilibell was supposed to be spayed last week, but was unable to go through with it because through her pre-op testing it was found that her liver enzymes were elevated four times more than normal. She has to go in for further testing next Tuesday. In the meantime, I've been scared out of my mind for her. I've been making sure to mix water in with her meals so that her water consumption could increase. She eats Wellness Small Breed with Wellness canned mixed in with it. Right now, she seems very normal to me and is a very active little girl.

The vet said that it could be a possible liver shunt for her too, or it could simply be something else. I've tried to do research regarding this, and found one site that said that sodium could raise liver levels. Lilibell had half a hotdog the day before her surgery, so I was wondering if this could've done it.

Like you, I'm unable to have children, and Chewy and Lilibell are my two furbabies and if anything were to happen to Lilibell, I would be completely devastated. I'm sorry to be bothering you right now at this really bad time, but you are the first person that I've run into that's going through this. Now, I know that may not be her problem, and I won't find out until next Tuesday. But I'm paranoid in the meantime and always thinking the worse. Is there anything that I should be on the lookout for now?

Thank you.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Shoequeen said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I will send all of my prayers for you and Bruce.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right time to be asking you this, but how did all of this lead up to this? The reason why I'm asking is that Lilibell was supposed to be spayed last week, but was unable to go through with it because through her pre-op testing it was found that her liver enzymes were elevated four times more than normal. She has to go in for further testing next Tuesday. In the meantime, I've been scared out of my mind for her. I've been making sure to mix water in with her meals so that her water consumption could increase. She eats Wellness Small Breed with Wellness canned mixed in with it. Right now, she seems very normal to me and is a very active little girl.
> 
> ...


I am sorry you are going thru this with Lilibell. Is she in heat or has she had a heat yet? I'm sure Beth will get back to you when she is able. She has been very helpful to me with Zoey. This is just what happen to my Zoey and Beth was alot of help. Have you had the bile acid testing done yet? We thought Zoey had a liver shunt as well. But it came to be that she had pyometra and endometritis (an infection of the uterus that comes on with heat cycle). I did put off her spay due to her blood work and almost lost her as spaying is the only cure. I hope her blood work comes out OK on Tuesday. Bile acid testing is the key factor and first step to diagnosising a liver shunt or MVD. Keep us posted. Kay & Zoey


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I am sorry you are going thru this with Lilibell. Is she in heat or has she had a heat yet? I'm sure Beth will get back to you when she is able. She has been very helpful to me with Zoey. This is just what happen to my Zoey and Beth was alot of help. Have you had the bile acid testing done yet? We thought Zoey had a liver shunt as well. But it came to be that she had pyometra and endometritis (an infection of the uterus that comes on with heat cycle). I did put off her spay due to her blood work and almost lost her as spaying is the only cure. I hope her blood work comes out OK on Tuesday. Bile acid testing is the key factor and first step to diagnosising a liver shunt or MVD. Keep us posted. Kay & Zoey


Lilibell did have her first heat back in March. She's scheduled for the bile acid test this coming Tuesday.

I know I may be panicking all for nothing (I hope, fingers crossed and prayers said) but it's just so hard not to panic when I don't know anything yet and she's my baby, I don't want anything to happen to her!

I'll post an update as soon as we get the test results back.

I'm glad to hear that your Zoey is okay and that it wasn't a liver shunt!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awwww, Beth, it breaks my heart to read that Bruce is not doing well. I look at him in your siggy and he looks to happy and healthy, a darling sweet little boy. I too will keep him in my prayers, and you also, prayers that you feel all the love and strenght coming from this forum to support you during this really rough time. Please give Bruce some kisses from me, tell him that we all love him and that we are praying he gets better. 

God works in ways we never understand sometimes. I pray that you can feel his presence and his understanding. ((hugs)) to you. 
Traci

Dear Gawg, iz me Chopper. I jus wanted 2 say a pwayer fo mah online furend Bruce. He beez weally weally sick. So sik him iz not able 2 eatz n jus wayz in hiz bed. He needz u 2 gib him sum strenghff 2 getz bedda. He iz jussa a baby and deserbs 2 lib owt a wong and healfy life. Hiz mommy Beth weally lubs him n her heart iz breakin cuz her iz in a bad financial situwation n cannot helpz Bruce da way he needz. U say dat when one door cwozez unnudder one openz so pweeze open dat door n show Beth da way, gib dem dat sign dey need 2 move forward wiff hiz tweetment. We know miracles happen ebery day,so I am askin dat savin Bruce b one of dem. Let hiz mommy feel all da lubs dat we iz senden 2 her, her haz cried so much she needs dat lub. Amen


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no!!!! come on bruce! be like bruce lee like u said u are, please please! feel better soon and take more pics when you come back to your happier self! love u!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

I am sending Bruce get better wishes, and hugs to all of yall. This breaks my heart, and everyone is here praying, and please RAMBLE, sometimes just letting it out in words helps, I know It helps me, and I have a tendency to Ramble on. This board is a very supportive place, with beautiful people. I love my chi-peeps...

Stay stronge!!!!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww I'm so sorry for bruce. I was hopping he would get better.  
I know how you feel about him because thats how I feel about Chico. 

Well Bruce need surgery? If so is there anything we can do by donating money for his surgery to help you out.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

comon bruce theres lots of prayers and love going out to you xx


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all, well today has been a bit better for Bruce, he seems to have come out of the worst of the neurological episode and even came outside to sun for a little while. I talked to his local vet today and discussed the U of TN and after explaining why it's _the_ place to go, he said he'd be happy to fill out the referral and send along his records when we are ready to go. So that's good.

I still just cannot express enough how much all of your prayers, good thoughts and kind words have helped me. And Chopper, your little doggy prayer was absolutely wonderful, thank you! I'm still going crazy trying to figure this all out but mainly I'm asking God to give me peace on any decisions I make so that I'll know they are right. We've kicked up our efforts (if that is even possible) to turbo gear and want to get this done very soon. 

I also want to say that although I seem to be hem-hawing over some of the very kind and generous offers for help to get Bruce's treatment, I really am not trying to be stubborn or anything like that. I'm just feeling very....I don't know, maybe it's shame that I'm not able to just do what needs to be done _when_ it needs to be done. I also don't want to be the one saying that I'm willing to do anything for Bruce and praying for God's intervention when out of the other side of my mouth, I'm saying I can't.  I'm sorry this is beginning to not make sense. Please just know that I'm praying very hard and constantly for guidance.

Shoequeen--I'm sending you a pm about your Lilibell.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sometimes, when people offer help and support, it IS God's intervention. Through others.... that are willing and want to help.  So remember that. And know that we are all behind you. 

Brodysmom


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Sometimes, when people offer help and support, it IS God's intervention. Through others.... that are willing and want to help.  So remember that. And know that we are all behind you.
> 
> Brodysmom


Amen!! That's what I said too!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am sending warm wishes and prayers for Bruce. 
Sorry I didn't catch this thread sooner.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beth, I already told you this in a pm but I will say it again. I never accepted a penny in my life from anybody (not even my own Mom). When Bambi got sick, I still said no. When it came down to her living or dying within 2 days and needing surgery, all bets were off. I took every penny that people gave me and I was so grateful. I felt desperate and I wanted to save her life so badly. I'm not telling you what to do, but sometimes it helps people to help other people. Do ya know what I mean? It makes us feel good to be able to help. It's very personal honey and I respect whatever you say, but a few dollars from people who care can make a huge difference. Can this surgery save his life? Are his chances good for surviving? If so, don't let your pride get in the way. Accept a little bit of help and love from us. We want to and it makes us happy. Please keep us updated on Bruce's progress. We are all here for you.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Beth, I already told you this in a pm but I will say it again. I never accepted a penny in my life from anybody (not even my own Mom). When Bambi got sick, I still said no. When it came down to her living or dying within 2 days and needing surgery, all bets were off. I took every penny that people gave me and I was so grateful. I felt desperate and I wanted to save her life so badly. I'm not telling you what to do, but sometimes it helps people to help other people. Do ya know what I mean? It makes us feel good to be able to help. It's very personal honey and I respect whatever you say, but a few dollars from people who care can make a huge difference. Can this surgery save his life? Are his chances good for surviving? If so, don't let your pride get in the way. Accept a little bit of help and love from us. We want to and it makes us happy. Please keep us updated on Bruce's progress. We are all here for you.


Another big Amen!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Beth, I already told you this in a pm but I will say it again. I never accepted a penny in my life from anybody (not even my own Mom). When Bambi got sick, I still said no. When it came down to her living or dying within 2 days and needing surgery, all bets were off. I took every penny that people gave me and I was so grateful. I felt desperate and I wanted to save her life so badly. I'm not telling you what to do, but sometimes it helps people to help other people. Do ya know what I mean? It makes us feel good to be able to help. It's very personal honey and I respect whatever you say, but a few dollars from people who care can make a huge difference. Can this surgery save his life? Are his chances good for surviving? If so, don't let your pride get in the way. Accept a little bit of help and love from us. We want to and it makes us happy. Please keep us updated on Bruce's progress. We are all here for you.


Exaclty. Robin you said it perfectly. 
I would love to help Bruce. It may not be a lot, but every little bit helps, and it can add up quickly. My prayers are with you Bruce. Big healing hugs to you little boy!XoXo's


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would love to help Bruce as well. It would make me feal like I was doing something. 
Kay & Zoey


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope Bruce is feeling better today. You are all in our thoughts x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Sometimes, when people offer help and support, it IS God's intervention. Through others.... that are willing and want to help.  So remember that. And know that we are all behind you.
> 
> Brodysmom


I also believe that.  



rcj1095 said:


> Beth, I already told you this in a pm but I will say it again. I never accepted a penny in my life from anybody (not even my own Mom). When Bambi got sick, I still said no. When it came down to her living or dying within 2 days and needing surgery, all bets were off. I took every penny that people gave me and I was so grateful. I felt desperate and I wanted to save her life so badly. I'm not telling you what to do, but sometimes it helps people to help other people. Do ya know what I mean? It makes us feel good to be able to help. It's very personal honey and I respect whatever you say, but a few dollars from people who care can make a huge difference. Can this surgery save his life? Are his chances good for surviving? If so, don't let your pride get in the way. Accept a little bit of help and love from us. We want to and it makes us happy. Please keep us updated on Bruce's progress. We are all here for you.


Well said Robin.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

praying for you and Bruce. 
Dear God give Beth and Bruce the strength to carry on. Wrap Your loving arms around them and surround them with Your love and healing powers. Amen. 
Kim, Max and Daizy


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Bruce was the first one on my mind when I woke up today. Sending loving thoughts your way.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Will truly be lifting you and Brucie up. I am so sorry.


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

You are a very strong person. Bruce draws his strength to pull through this from you and your family. My prayers goes out to you. I hope he get better as days go by.


----------



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Praying for Bruce!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad he seems to be doing a little better.I am still praying for you and Bruce Please keep leaning on the Lord he will get you through it.If you need money DON"T be scared to ask for help from family and friends.Please they are people who understand.
When the little chi on here named Oreo got hurt someone posted a web site that would help famillys with sick animals. hopefully someone will remember the name of it.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

The other day I had found some links to a few organizations that can help pet owners during a time of need, I had posted the link in a message to another member and I thought I posted them here also, but I don't see them. But here I will post them for you... I am sure they have more out there but these were listed on a website I found,,,I hope this helps.

American Animal Hospital Association
http://www.aahahelpingpets.org/home/
"Through the AAHA Helping Pets Fund, veterinary care is possible for sick or injured pets even if they have been abandoned or if their owner is experiencing financial hardship."

Angels 4 Animals
www.Angels4Animals.org
"Our services range from financial aid to complete treatment
to those pets and pet owners in need."

Care Credit
www.carecredit.com
A credit card company for health care, including veterinary care.
"With a comprehensive range of plan options, for
treatment or procedure fees from $1 to over $25,000, we offer a plan
and a low monthly payment to fit comfortably into almost every
budget."

God's Creatures Ministry
http://www.all-creatures.org/gcm/help-cf.html
"This fund helps pay for veterinarian bills for those who need help."

Help-A-Pet
http://www.help-a-pet.org/home.html
"Our efforts focus on serving the elderly, the disabled, and the
working poor."

IMOM
http://www.imom.org
"We are dedicated to insure that no
companion animal has to be euthanized simply because their caretaker
is financially challenged."

The Pet Fund
http://thepetfund.com/
"The Pet Fund is a registered 501(c)3 nonprofit association that
provides financial assistance to owners of domestic animals who need
urgent veterinary care."

United Animal Nations
http://www.uan.org/lifeline/index.html
"The mission of LifeLine is to help homeless or recently rescued
animals suffering from life-threatening conditions that require
specific and immediate emergency veterinary care. We strive to serve
Good Samaritans and rescue groups who take in sick or injured
animals. In certain cases, LifeLine can also assist senior citizens
and low-income families pay for immediate emergency veterinary care."

UK Assistance with Veterinary Bills
http://www.petloversonline.co.uk/financial.htm
"Most of us can cope with the financial commitment involved in the
day to day care of our pets. However, how many of us come out in a
cold sweat when our pet is ill or injured and we know we have to take
it to the vet? Most of us are fortunate enough to be able to afford
it but, some of us who love our animals dearly cannot. Unfortunately
we do not have a PDSA or a RSPCA Centre within our area, but there
are a few charities who may be able to help."

You can also try doing a local search in your area...Hope this helps... 


__________________


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Thinking still of Bruce and everyone who loves him...

x


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

Has there been any more information about Bruce?? Anybody know how he's doing??


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how Bruce and Beth are doing?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

How is Bruce Beth?
I had a dream about him today. Thats how much I've been thinking about him.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi guys, thank you so much for asking about Brucie! Well, the weekend was calm and we've adjusted one of his medications but mostly I'm happy to report that he has been seizure free since his last episode! His appetite has been very good and he's been playing with his Lola! I believe in the power of prayer and am so thankful to all of you for your wonderful support, prayers and good thoughts.

I've also got a call into the university to get more info from them, the vet nurse is supposed to be calling me back sometime today. I will be sure to let everyone know what I find out.

Fadhila--you had a dream about him?!?! How did that go??

big big hugs to my very special chi friends!


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad to hear that he had a good weekend!

I'm still sending my prayers to that little fighter!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh thanks goodness, i only just read this post and followed all the pages to here lol. so glad hes doing well belated prayers from me! (all the chis are in my prayers all the time anyway  ) 

Keep us posted and big kisses to bruce and lola xxx


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Beth. I am just back after being away for a while! I read all the threads about Bruce. I wish I could have been here for you during this rough time. I hope that he continues to stabilize. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers for continued recovery.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

rebel_yell said:


> Hi guys, thank you so much for asking about Brucie! Well, the weekend was calm and we've adjusted one of his medications but mostly I'm happy to report that he has been seizure free since his last episode! His appetite has been very good and he's been playing with his Lola! I believe in the power of prayer and am so thankful to all of you for your wonderful support, prayers and good thoughts.
> 
> I've also got a call into the university to get more info from them, the vet nurse is supposed to be calling me back sometime today. I will be sure to let everyone know what I find out.
> 
> ...


Beth I'm so happy to hear this great news about Bruce. I'm well be still pray for him tho. 

As for my dream it started me thinking about Bruce and how much I will miss him if anything happened to him I was crying than out of no were I had him in my arms and I was hugging him and kissing him. I was so happy. When I woke up I came here to see if you updated.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you guys, I am just so amazed at his strong spirit. I thought for sure that I was going to lose him last week, and now he's sitting here with me looking as though all is fine in his world! He is amazing. Aren't they all though?!? The Chi heart, mind and spirit are spectacular. I am so joyful that Bruce is giving his mama more time to get it right. I am thankful to God for this blessing and I am most grateful for this very special forum and my dear friends in it.

Fadhila--that was quite a dream! Maybe Brucie saying--don't cry, I'm here! That's his way, he's always the first to hop into the lap of anyone who is sad or feeling down. He gets this look of utter concern on his face and his little forehead wrinkles up in some serious Chi concentration!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Hooray for great news!! Bruce is one tough little guy! I know everyone here was really praying for your little baby. It's funny how dogs that you've never even met can touch your heart so much. I've been very worried and am sooo relieved to hear he's doing better 

Fadhila - you are such a sweeheart


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so glad that he is doing better.I will keep praying for him.I am glad someone knew the names of them websites.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I am so glad Bruce is feeling better. Powerful little chis we have.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

This is so sweet to hear that he's doing better........


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Good news always brighten's my day and hearing that he is doing better is great news for sure! Bless his little heart...what a trooper he is. Will keep him close in prayer and thoughts...
XOXO's from Darlene, Dazy and Lulubelle


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh that is such a huge relief to hear. I am so glad he is doing so much better. Please keep us updated after you talk with the univ. I've thought and prayed so hard for him. 

Fadhila, what a sweet dream. 

Kiss him for me!!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So glad he's doing better...


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm so happy that Bruce is doing well !

What a champ. 
They are all amazing little things, aren't they ?

Wonderful news !


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea!! Looks like all the prayers are working. I am so happy our little guy is doing better. He is a tough little boy!
Please keep us updated. I think about him a lot, and hearing that he is doing better is so wonderful!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear.. both of you will be in my thoughts. Try to stay strong! *hugs*


----------

